# WANTED Columbia Cushion Tire Saftey Part



## Antique Archaeology (Sep 4, 2008)

I need a Front wheel for a Columbia Cushion Tire Saftey Bicycle Please Help its a nice original mans bike with rear mechanical brake. It has original paint and all it needs to put it on the road is a front wheel...Thank you

Mike 
www.antiquearchaeology.com 
563-370-0654


----------



## walter branche (Sep 7, 2008)

*cushion columbia*

hi, let me know if you decide to sell the cushion tire columbia ,,thanks   wbranche@cfl.rr.com  --walter branche


----------



## Antique Archaeology (Sep 15, 2008)

*Columbia*

Ok Im having the seat leather done right now find me a Flying Merkel...M


----------

